# Downtime today (8/19)



## Janice (Aug 19, 2006)

My apologies for the downtime, our host notified me this morning that Specktra's server experienced a hardware failure. Engineers worked to fix the problem, but it took several hours. We're back up and running with no data loss, I thank you for your patience while the site was down.


----------



## danabanayna (Aug 19, 2006)

I realized that this site is like a drug to me.  I was freaking out!  I kept adjusting my security settings in my computer because I saw that I had an update this morning and I thought it blocked the site.  I was so mad!  Luckily, I went on to MUA and someone started a thread saying the site wasn't working..then I realized I was just plain crazy!!!


----------



## Janice (Aug 19, 2006)

Well I'm glad your "fix" is back online.


----------



## juli (Aug 19, 2006)

How about I thought I was booted from this website?!?! Then I sat with my comp trying ways to access the website thinking what did I post on the website that could have possibly caused the problem? haha 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Glad its back in Action!


----------



## Janice (Aug 19, 2006)

I'll implement something for all future downtime occurances (expected or unexpected). That way everyone who is interested will have a way to know "officially" what's going on. Very sorry you thought something horrible like that happened!


----------



## Lady_MAC (Aug 19, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *juli* 
_How about I thought I was booted from this website?!?! Then I sat with my comp trying ways to access the website thinking what did I post on the website that could have possibly caused the problem? haha 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Glad its back in Action! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
My thoughts EXACTLY.


----------



## MacVirgin (Aug 19, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Lady_MAC* 
_My thoughts EXACTLY._

 
Yeah mine too!!


----------



## queenofdisaster (Aug 20, 2006)

lol i always freak when my sites aren't working


----------



## Shimmer (Aug 20, 2006)

I sat clicking refresh for an hour, then went rock  climbing. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  but during that hour I was like an addict, clicking every five minutes


----------



## queenofdisaster (Aug 20, 2006)

im glad i wasnt home all day... or else i would have been doing the same thing


----------

